# My photo galleries.



## colin (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi, I'm new here (I wish I had found this site long ago...) and I thought I'd share my photo galleries with you.

I'm not a professional photographer.  I daresay I'm not even overly serious about it; I'm just some guy who walks around with a Fuji digicam.

I'm quite into urban exploration, if any of you know what that is.  I also like exploring old cemeteries and taking photos of the monuments.  To my surprise, some of my photos come out quite nicely.  Well, in my opinion anyway ;>

Here are my galleries.

Http://82.40.64.118/ue/
http://82.40.64.118/out&about/

Apologies for the numerical IP; my friend's DNS server is currently borked.  Anyway, enjoy the photos.  I would be interested to hear any comments you may have.

Thanks

Colin


----------

